# How to work permits work in Singapore?



## mrst3030 (Apr 11, 2016)

I am looking for a relocation to Singapore with the company I work for, who will handle my work visa etc. 

I wondered whether my husband would also be able to work if we relocated?

He would have to leave his job and look for a new one. I had taken it as a given that he would be able to work out there but it occurred to me that might not actually be the case.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A Dependant's Pass holder in Singapore is routinely permitted to undertake subordinate work -- not self-employed, not with his/her own business, not as a company officer -- if his/her prospective employer applies to the Ministry of Manpower for a Letter of Consent, and if that Letter of Consent is approved. There are no guarantees of approval, but approval is quite often granted.

The labor market is tight in Singapore, but bear in mind that employers are encouraged in various ways to favor citizens and permanent residents ahead of foreigners. Ability to work is not the same as actually landing a job at an agreeable level of compensation. In my limited experience employers aren't particularly generous in compensating DP holders they hire, in part because the DP holder's immigration status in Singapore is volatile, completely dependent on his/her sponsor's (which is already volatile). It's not common to find DP holders employed in what you might call "career track" jobs.

The short answer, though, is yes.


----------



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, BBCWatcher,
In regards to obtaining a PR pass ... Can a dependant pass holder apply independently and get a PR pass? Or is it only limited to an original Empl. Pass holder? Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Ukrainka said:


> Can a dependant pass holder apply independently and get a PR pass?


Seldom. To elaborate, there are three paths to PR:

1. Family Ties: as the spouse or child of a citizen or PR, or as the aged parent of a citizen. In all of these cases the individual applying would not be holding a DP but might be holding a LTVP or LTVP+.

2. The Professionals/Technical Personnel and Skilled Workers Scheme. The lead applicant must be the PEP, EP, or S Pass holder, but DP holders (spouse, children) can (and really should) be included in the application. (The odds of PR approval are lower if only a fraction of the family unit applies.)

3. The Global Investor Programme. It's _theoretically_ possible for a DP holder to apply independently for PR though this path, although the GIP is already the least common (numerically) path to PR.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ukrainka said:


> Hi, BBCWatcher,
> In regards to obtaining a PR pass ... Can a dependant pass holder apply independently and get a PR pass? Or is it only limited to an original Empl. Pass holder? Thanks


To answer you differently, the primary pass holder has to apply for PR with his family, i.e. your dependent pass holder in this case.


----------



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you, BBCWatcher and simonsays. 
And how soon after getting the employment permit can a person apply for permanent residency? Is there a certain minimum time after which it is allowed to apply?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ukrainka said:


> Thank you, BBCWatcher and simonsays.
> And how soon after getting the employment permit can a person apply for permanent residency? Is there a certain minimum time after which it is allowed to apply?


There no minimum residency.

Application form states that you should submit 3 years income tax statements with last 6 months pay slip.

You can make some conclusion from that, a stay of 3 years (with 3 income tax statements) is recommended I guess.

Though, if you fit the requirements for Singapore's immigration policy, application after 6 months here may see success.


----------

